# Tappan Lake



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone know what the water temps are here lately?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Anyone know what the water temps are here lately?


Atwood was 44-46 image Tappan would be same


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah I imagine it would probably be close! Thanks


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

48 to 52 yesterday depending on location.


----------



## tgh1111 (Jul 17, 2014)

heading to tappan this weekend ,is there any bait shops around that sell minnows ? 
thanks


----------



## Huskyjrrk (Jan 17, 2021)

tgh1111 said:


> heading to tappan this weekend ,is there any bait shops around that sell minnows ?
> thanks


Last stop tackle shop on 800 just out of uhrichsville should have minnows


----------



## tgh1111 (Jul 17, 2014)

Huskyjrrk said:


> Last stop tackle shop on 800 just out of uhrichsville should have minnows


thanks for the info


----------

